# Anyone else afraid of deep water?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Just realized this Summer that I do not like going into lakes with really deep water. This week I was actually wearing a life jacket at my boyfriends friends' camp. It was about 30 feet deep there. I'm not the best swimmer and just feel really unsafe in the deep water. 

A few years ago I fell into really deep water while waterskiing and sort of panicked when I realized that I was in such deep water. 


I would go into swimming pools, but I'm allergic to chlorine.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Yes, I'm afraid of deep water too. I need to be able to see the bottom. I've never liked it, but it got really bad when my ex-bf almost accidentally drowned me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Same here.. can't be in water where I can't see the bottom. I'm sure there's creepy things swimming around down there just waiting to grab my feet and pull me under :afr


----------



## niko (Jul 2, 2005)

Not only deep water, but also being completely surrounded by water (shallow or deep).


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I have no problems with boats (biggish boats), I like them and enjoy being out on the deck when there's nothing but water around you.

Swimming is another story. When I started taking lessons at the ripe old age of 11, I was quite scared. Soon I was a good enough swimmer to advance and take lessons more in the deep end. It was like a love hate relationship. I liked the freedom, but I also liked feeling the bottom of the pool.

Plus, I used to go swimming in a lake up in NH and there was this little dock about 20 feet out maybe, don't know how deep it was, maybe 10 or 15 feet. I remember the only time I made it out there I so didn't want to jump off and leave. :b


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

sort of, I remember when I went to Catalina Island for a field trip during sixth grade. It was my first time swimming in the sea, and I was a terrible swimmer, anyways I sort of freaked when I saw these weird shapes closing in near my feet underwater, and splashed frantically. Turns out they were just a bunch of algae...it was embarassing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer dry land.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't mind swimming in the deep end of a pool, but i won't swim in any lakes or oceans or other water sources (Unless it's crystal clear and fresh) i'd be darned-right uncomfortable, water creatures creep me out too much.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I do not fit in at the Jersey Shore because I'm not Mr. Beach Bum, tanning and out in the ocean all of the time. I really don't understand surfers, as much as I respect them and their passion for riding waves. I don't feel comfortable going out that far in the water. I haven't swam in the ocean at all this summer. It's just not worth it to me. Waves are scary as hell to me. The thought of being knocked under, losing control, is so freaky to me. I've had those moments when I was younger where I saw my life flashing before me after being caught under a wave. Not worth it.


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't handle being in water where I can't see the bottom at all. I'm also kinda weirdly phobic about being touched by things when I'm in Any open water. Guess I'm waiting for a body to pop up or a monster to eat me. I'm a grown woman I always thought I'd be past this by now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not scared of deep waters at all.

I swam in rivers, lakes and pools so water doesn't scare me...the ocean might though


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm terrified. When I was kid, I almost drowned in a river. I probably would have died, if my friends mom didn't come and save me. Since then, I've scared to death by currents of any kind, deep water (I can handle pools), and water I can't see the bottom. I get really paranoid when I'm boats. When I was on a cruise, I thought constantly about what I would do if the ship started to sink.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

If i knew how to swim it wouldnt bother me.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm terrified of deep water because I swim like a rock. So when I start having a hard time touching the ground, it is time for me to start moving out of the water some.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ive always had a fear of deep water and was scared of learning to swim. But since i joined the gym a few months back i learnt myself and my confidence has grown in the water now a little.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Once you get to a height above my mouth, it really doesn't matter how deep it is anymore. 30 feet or 300 feet and you'll end up just as dead from drowning.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I dunno how to swim. soo..i'll stay where the water will only comes up halfway my body.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Who am i kidding...
sometimes, i'm even afraid to make the bathwater too high (thanks to Nightmare on Elm street) lol. Also becoming too comfortable, falling asleep and drowning..it could happen.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

wishful_thinking said:


> Also becoming too comfortable, falling asleep and drowning..it could happen.


I think I may have heard of that actually happening, but I'm sure it was with someone really high on drugs or extremely drunk, being too out of it to realize they were drowning. I find it very hard to imagine this happening to a sober person. It can't be too common -- when did you last see a headline like: "Woman killed by Bubble Bath"?

I'll just stick with showers. With the mold growing in my tub, I'd rather not get in it. Gross, I know, but I'm too lazy to clean it.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

^ I know I've never heard of a death by bubble bath either, but in a deep sleep, maybe.. and i don't drink or do any kind of drug so i guess i'm good...but still..i have my 'irrational fears'..  
I don't take alot baths either, btw, preferring showers. :b


----------



## bloodywrist (Aug 1, 2005)

deep water doesnt really bother me at all b/c im a good swimmer BUT dark water scares me when u cant c the bottom and u cant c whats under you, that scares me :hide


----------



## [email protected]_gym (May 6, 2005)

I have this problem too though i can swim fairly good but im afriad to jump into the deep end of a pool for fear of drowning.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

I do but I think that's pretty normal


----------

